# Switching to 100% raw in a few weeks



## muchan (Sep 18, 2011)

Usually I will buy a month worth of food for my girls. Since I fed mine approx 3-4% of their weight, I usually go and get a month worth of supply. Did your supplier re-package it on certain amount? i.e. in here they usually pack it 100g each. But if they could help you to re-packed the amount according to your preference it would be good


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That's an excellent price for all those options. The freezer is wonderful to have. I love mine!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Most everything is packaged in 2lb or 5lb tubs, and going off of 2.5%, I would need 2 1/4 lbs a day. My poodle and cocker could stand to lose a pound or two and my springer is right where he should be, but they are all pretty lazy. I will get extra the first month incase I need to increase and until I get a good feel of exactly how much I will need. 

For $10, they deliver the food to a meeting place about 10 minutes from me, so I don't have to deal with shipping or anything. Anybody in MI, OH, IN should check them out if you feed raw. My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey

I know I'm definitely looking forward to less yard clean up


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a fantastic variety of raw you will be able to offer your dogs. Are you going to introduce them one at a time to make sure there are no issues? I wish that company was around me.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

A few of the meats I will watch for reactions, but they have had a good variety, just more kibble than raw (Nature's variety and primal premade patties). My cocker can't do chicken and he is the one that will be most likely to have a reaction to anything. The Spoo and springer are pretty hardy, lol.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wolfcub81 said:


> I have been feeding a mixture (not in the same meal) of pre-made raw and kibble for awhile now. I finally found a supplier in my area that I like for raw. I can get beaver, beef, bison, chicken, duck, fish, goat, lamb, muskrat, mutton, ostrich, pork, rabbit, tripe, turkey, and all manner of bones, organs, etc. I figured out a monthly menu for my 3 dogs and it averaged out to about $3.00 a pound, which I didn't think was too bad considering I won't have to shop a bunch of different places, cut it up, bag it, etc.
> 
> Now I just have to figure how much of each I am buying and try to talk DH into a freezer


Where are you getting this from? Sounds like what I get from My Pet Carnivore!

ETA: Ha. Just read a few more posts and saw that's where you're getting your meat from. I LOVE this company.


----------

